# 01276 - ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64) 012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit (MKIV)?



## AutoX-FIB (Nov 20, 2004)

Hi everyone,I would think that a specific control module issue would mention that part, and not the hydraulic pump?

I did a search for this but I couldn't find anything on it.
I had my car scanned yesterday and it came up with this fault code for the ABS
1 Fault Found:
01276 - ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64)
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
The ABS light has been on for a couple weeks, system isn't working. We cleared the codes 3 or 4 times and it re-appeared each time. 
was hoping it would be something easy like a speed sensor. Not sure what to think of this. 
ABS control Module? Although I would think that if it were a problem specific to the control module it would mention that specific part? Maybe if I'm lucky it's a fuse or "electrical fault in circuit" means an issue with the wiring from the hydraulic pump to the control module? 
Anyone see this one before or have some ideas?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: 01276 - ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64) 012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit (MKIV)? (AutoX-FIB)*

Would be better if you'd posted complete ABS data so we could see which ABS system you have -- they are _not_ all the same. 
If this is a Teves Mk.20, more often than not, that fault is indicative of a bad control module.
-Uwe-


----------



## AutoX-FIB (Nov 20, 2004)

*Re: 01276 - ABS Hydraulic Pump (Uwe)*

Here's the full log:
Saturday,30,January,2010,16:39:03:28973
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ASR.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 1C0 907 379 D
Component and/or Version: ASR FRONT MK60 0103
Software Coding: 0018945
Work Shop Code: WSC 01317 785 00200
1 Fault Found:
01276 - ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64)
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit

Hope this makes it clearer. Thanks for looking!


----------



## ajshoe (Aug 26, 2008)

did u ever resolve this V64 issue ???? thanks


----------



## psilo (Jan 19, 2008)

I've had this issue as well (still unsolved) and thought this bit of info didn't solve the issue for me, it may very well for you...

Check your ABS fuse in the box over the battery... it may not be popped but pull it and check out where it sits, mine was a little melty. I tried jumping the fuse with an inline fuse holder and used the same value blade style fuse. I've read it worked to solve the issue for some but it hasn't work for me yet. 

good luck


----------



## greengti81 (Jul 11, 2007)

^^^^^ What he said. But I have encountered those fuse blocks burned internally and or replaced with a cheap chinese one that has an open circuit inside of it. Skip jumping the fuse and jump power straight to the wire and see what happens


----------

